

One Week App - a recap - sahillavingia
http://oneweekapp.com/

======
aw3c2
I am currently looking for a tool like that on Android. Good work. :)

------
gcheong
Lots of good info in the blog posts. Congrats on your success with the app.

~~~
sahillavingia
Thanks! Look out for an update in the coming days.

